# NRS camp table (sold) and Scepter water can



## fuzzymichael (Jul 8, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice rug


----------



## kayakerps (Jan 5, 2015)

Still available?


----------



## benijana (Jul 26, 2018)

kayakerps said:


> Still available?


the water jug is!


----------



## sporkfromork (Dec 16, 2020)

table gone?


----------



## benijana (Jul 26, 2018)

sporkfromork said:


> table gone?


Table has sold, water can is still available though!


----------

